
How I gave up alternating current (2015) - prawn
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/08/op-ed-how-i-gave-up-alternating-current/
======
masonic

      I ... go out to eat when craving company or flavor.
    
      I buy my staple food online
    
      I buy with Saucey ...
    

None of which represents "giving up" the grid as much as offloading related
guilt to somebody else.

    
    
      I take Uber ... (most of them are Priuses which use DC motors so I’m good there).
    

Magical DC motors that don't consume fuel from an infrastructure that is
completely reliant on the grid, apparently.

------
gtirloni
Interesting article.

 _> First, I never cook. I am all for self-reliance but repeating the same
labor over and over for the sake of existence is the realm of robots_

I often notice people move the labor outside their sphere (outsource, if you
will) and then claim how awesome some technology is (in this case, how a
single panel is enough). It IS awesome but that's a bit like fooling oneself.

